# Sumarizar



## kbgato

Es correcto el termino sumarizar?

Gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

No; es un anglicismo. Lo correcto es "*resumir*".

Existen las palabras "sumario" y "resumen", pero solo existen los verbos "resumir" (acortar) y "*sumariar*" (usado en los tribunales solo).


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Hola, kbgato:
No lo he oído en mi vida, aunque sí he oído otras cosas incorrectas, luego deduzco que ese término ni siquiera está extendido (al menos en España). Está claro que es una adaptación del inglés, de _summarize_, que yo traduciría por _resumir_.


----------



## Lorena*m

De acuerdo con lo dicho. No creo que sea correcto, sino un anglicismo no aceptado.
"Resumir" sería lo apropiado


----------



## Janis Joplin

Definitivamente *resumir* como te han dicho o *hacer un resumen.*

Trabajo en una empresa donde "castellanizar" palabras del inglés es una práctica, muy desagradable por cierto.


----------



## Honeypum

¿Sumarizar para indicar que sumamos unos totales?

En mi mundillo financiero lo solemos usar... ¿es incorrecto?


----------



## lazarus1907

> *AVISO *
> La palabra* sumarizar *no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Para sumas sería "sumar", ¿no? O "totalizar" si tienes varias cantidades.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente, como dice Honeypum, en Finanzas e Informática se usa mucho "sumarizar". Curiosamente el resultado aritmético de las operaciones de sumarización y de suma/adición suelen ser estadísticamente los mismos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:


> Efectivamente, como dice Honeypum, en Finanzas e Informática se usa mucho "sumarizar". Curiosamente el resultado aritmético de las operaciones de sumarización y de suma/adición suelen ser estadísticamente los mismos.


Me alegro de no haberlo oído nunca mientras estudiaba informática durante la carrera, porque me parece horrible... además de innecesario.


----------



## Fernando

Pues veo que te has quedado muy anticuado en tus conocimientos. Supongo que entonces tampoco sabrás renderizar, updatear databases, ni crear repositorios. Una laguna muy importante en tus estudios, Lazarus. Yo me preocuparía.


----------



## Honeypum

lazarus1907 said:


> Me alegro de no haberlo oído nunca mientras estudiaba informática durante la carrera, porque me parece horrible... además de innecesario.


 
Extrañaba este tipo de respuestas  

Me había olvidado de incluir al mundillo informático, como ha dicho Fernando, donde también se utiliza la expresión sumarizar.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:


> Pues veo que te has quedado muy anticuado en tus conocimientos. Supongo que entonces tampoco sabrás renderizar, updatear databases, ni crear repositorios. Una laguna muy importante en tus estudios, Lazarus. Yo me preocuparía.


Sé renderizar, actualizar bases de datos, crear repositorios, programar en más de diez lenguajes, usar cientos de programas, algo de diseño de procesadores... y además soy profesor en Inglaterra, con lo cual hablo algo de inglés y entiendo esos términos ¿Has dicho updatear?  Palabras como byte o bit no existían en español, pero eso me parece goear demasiado far para mi taste. Si begineamos así, vamos a endear switcheando el computer, watcheando el escrino, y listeneando el himno de los EE.UU. cada vez que se poweree el computer.

¿Cuál exactamente es la ventaja de usar la palabra sumarizar en vez de sumar o totalizar? ¿Qué aporta que no aporten los otros dos vocablos?

¿Para qué molestarse en preguntar si algo es correcto, si cuando te dicen que no lo es, vas a quedarte con el término pase lo que pase (y orgulloso de usarlo)?

No vomito porque se va a quedar el olor aquí, en lugar de transmitirse a través de Internet.


----------



## Fernando

Ummm. Ya veo que efectivamente no sabes updatear. Lamentable.

La diferencia entre sumar y sumarizar es muy clara. Pongamos que tienes como sumandos (sumarizantes) 20, 35 y 77. Si los sumas obtienes simplemente 132, pero esa operación es muy incompleta. Para completarla tienes que sumarizarlos. El resultado sigue siendo 132, pero no es lo mismo. El 20, el 35 y el 77 quedan esencial y místicamente destruidos y subsumidos en el 132, mientras que si solamente los sumas, no se produce tal cambio ontológico.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ahora lo underestandeo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Fernando said:


> Pues veo que te has quedado muy anticuado en tus conocimientos. Supongo que entonces tampoco sabrás renderizar, updatear databases, ni crear repositorios. Una laguna muy importante en tus estudios, Lazarus. Yo me preocuparía.


 
Bueno yo no trabajo en el área de informática pero creo que sí sé lo que es *to update databases* y luego veo o escucho *updatear databases* no me sería difícil darme cuenta de dos cosas: 

Una, que se refieren a *actualizar bases de datos* y otra, que  están utilizando algo que por acá llamamos "pochismo". (Lo mismo opino de repositorio = repository o renderizar = to render).

Yo no diría que me parecen horribles los términos, las palabras son solamente eso, palabras,  pero no acabo de entender si las personas que los usan lo hacen a propósito para parecer muy sofisticados, les da demasiada flojera utilizar los términos correctos, lo hacen para encajar en un determinado grupo o de plano es ignorancia.

Por ejemplo, es muy común escuchar a alguien "salvar" un documento ¿de que carajos lo quieren salvar, en que peligro está el dichoso documento? La verdad es que lo que están haciendo es guardar el documento, de manera similar a como lo hacíamos antes, tomábamos el papel y lo guardábamos en una carpeta, es cuestión de lógica ¿no?

Just MHO!


----------



## lazarus1907

No sé de qué van a salvar al documento (a menos que sea de un virus o un apagón), pero mientras la gente siga haciendo traducciones tan literalmente penosas como "salvar documentos" o "tarifa plana", nadie nos va a salvar a nosotros.

Por cierto, ¿lo de "pochismo" viene de pocho, de "posh", o significa otra cosa? Porque si viene de "posh" sería más que irónico usar semejante calco para insultar a otros que calcan de igual modo; algo así como llamar a uno "hincurto".

P.D. Sé cómo usan "pocho" los mexicanos. Solo me preguntaba de dónde viene la palabra.


----------



## Maruja14

¡Anda! ¡Y yo que me había metido en el foro de solo español! No entiendo que os pasa a todos hoy en la lengua.


----------



## Janis Joplin

lazarus1907 said:


> No sé de qué van a salvar al documento (a menos que sea de un virus o un apagón), pero mientras la gente siga haciendo traducciones tan literalmente penosas como "salvar documentos" o "tarifa plana", nadie nos va a salvar a nosotros.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿lo de "pochismo" viene de pocho, de "posh", o significa otra cosa? Porque si viene de "posh" sería más que irónico usar semejante calco para insultar a otros que calcan de igual modo; algo así como llamar a uno "hincurto".
> 
> P.D. Sé cómo usan "pocho" los mexicanos. Solo me preguntaba de dónde viene la palabra.


 
No, no es así.  Yo he oído la palabra "posh" en programas británicos y creo que significa elegante o algo así ¿no?

Yo vivo en la frontera con los EUA y los "mexicoamericanos"  son conocidos también como "chicanos" o "pochos", de este último término deriva "pochismo" ya que es común que tiendan a utilizar anglicismos lo que nosotros conocemos como "pochismos".  Ejemplos clásico: Se me ponchó la troca y la deje parqueada en la esquina.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Dentro del contexto de las matemáticas existe desde hace décadas la palabra *sumatoria *la cual es usada generalmente para hacer referencia a el resultado obtenido como consecuencia de sumar un número *infinito* de sumandos( aunque también he visto esa palabra utilizada en referencia a la suma de un número finito de entes). Tal vez de sumatoria podriamos derivar *sumatorizar*(¿...).


----------



## Maruja14

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Dentro del contexto de las matemáticas existe desde hace décadas la palabra *sumatoria *la cual es usada generalmente para hacer referencia a el resultado obtenido como consecuencia de sumar un número *infinito* de sumandos( aunque también he visto esa palabra utilizada en referencia a la suma de un número finito de entes). Tal vez de sumatoria podriamos derivar *sumatorizar*(¿...).


 
Pues, si "sumarizar" suena mal, "sumatorizar" ya es una pasada.


----------



## Fernando

Creo que es así:

Sumar: Realizar la operación suma de forma descuidada y vulgar
Sumarizar: Realizar la operación suma de forma pitagóricamente perfecta
Sumatorizar: Realizar la operación suma sobre un número infinito de sumandos
Sumatorizacionar: Realizar la operación suma sobre un número infinito no numerable de sumandos
Sumatorizacionalizar: Realizar la operación suma sobre un número infinito numerable o no numerable de sumandos en un número de dimensiones finito

Si el número de dimensiones es infinito debe añadirse un "cionalizar" y si además se incluyen números complejos dos "tizar".


----------



## Honeypum

Jeje gracias Fernando... ante semejante explicación, ya no puedo contestar nada que suene medianamente ocurrente..

Saludos y voy a seguir trabajando, que antes de mediodía debo dejar todo sumarizado


----------



## Janis Joplin

Lo relacionado con suma, es sumar.  Lo relacionado con sumario (juicio sumario) es sumariar. Y lo referente a summary = resumen, es resumir, no tiene vuelta de hoja ¿o si?


----------



## María Madrid

Janis Joplin said:


> ... pero no acabo de entender si las personas que los usan
> 
> lo hacen a propósito para parecer muy sofisticados,
> les da demasiada flojera utilizar los términos correctos,
> lo hacen para encajar en un determinado grupo o
> de plano es ignorancia.


(Los números son míos) Yo voto por 1 combinado con 4 y un toque de 3. Si bien los 1 puros no son los más abundantes, son los más divertidos, no tienen límites a la hora de masacrar el inglés y no pillan por qué los nativos les miran con cara rara. 

Reconozco que si alguna vez he pecado, ha sido por el 2... creo que es, junto con la 4, la opción más excusable. Saludos,


----------



## kbgato

Me avisan que mi duda ha creado gran polemica, hasta hemos pasado de la literatura a la identidad de los pochos.
La pregunta me surgio por que estoy trabajando en unos procedimientos del area de finanazs. En algunos casos deben de hacer hojas de calculo Excel con cantidades y muchos usuarios mencionan el termino de "sumarizar", en vez de decir "hacer la suma" o "sumar". 
Gracias por tu interes, pero ya no insisti en el hilo por que tome el termino de "sumar" simplemente.

Saludos


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Fernando said:


> Creo que es así:
> 
> Sumar: Realizar la operación suma de forma descuidada y vulgar
> Sumarizar: Realizar la operación suma de forma pitagóricamente perfecta
> Sumatorizar: Realizar la operación suma sobre un número infinito de sumandos
> Sumatorizacionar: Realizar la operación suma sobre un número infinito no numerable de sumandos
> Sumatorizacionalizar: Realizar la operación suma sobre un número infinito numerable o no numerable de sumandos en un número de dimensiones finito
> 
> Si el número de dimensiones es infinito debe añadirse un "cionalizar" y si además se incluyen números complejos dos "tizar".


 

Buenas noches Fernando:


¿Podrías hacernos el favor de decir de que fuente has sacado los conceptos de Sumatorizacionar y de Sumatorizacionalizar que mencionas?...yo llevo 17 años desenvolviéndome dentro del ambiente matemático y *jamás* los había escuchado o leído Traté de buscar algo en google al respecto pero la única referencia que encontré fue está discusión en este foro.

Pienso que la palabra *sumatorizar *podría tal vez estar justificada pues usando las reglas de la aritmética clásica no es posible el realizar la suma de un número infinito de sumandos y por ello es que la operación de sumatoria se define con base en las técnicas del cálculo diferencial e integral y no sobre las leyes de la aritmética clásica.Así pues *sumatorizar podría aportar un significado que la palabra suma no contiene* pero las definiciones que das de Sumatorizacionar y de Sumatorizacionalizar no tienen sentido desde la óptica de mi formación matemática, me explico:


Con el mismo símbolo de la sumatoria(∑) se puede indicar tanto la suma de un número infinito numerable como de un número infinito no numerable de sumandos a través de indexar de manera apropiada los índices de la sumatoria en cuestión, de acuerdo con esto y dado el caso el concepto de Sumatorizacionar que describes estaría incluido en el concepto de sumatorizar y sería por lo tanto innecesario.En cuanto a lo que defines como Sumatorizacionalizar lo que escribes me es más incomprensible...¿A qué te refieres con sumar en un número finito o infinito de dimensiones?...¿Te refieres a una matriz de sumatorias?¿O te refieres a la sumatoria de matrices que a su vez constan de sumatorias?.Por otra parte los números complejos no son más que pares ordenados de número reales, al ser pares ordenados el trabajar con números complejos implica que se está trabajando(al menos en primera instancia) en un número finito de dimensiones(2 en este caso)...¿Por qué motivo en el caso de los números complejos habría que agregar dos "tizar"?... ¿Nos podrías explicar por favor?... de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


En cuanto a usar la palabra *sumarizar* para hacer referencia a la suma de un número finito de entes me parece que no es necesario(al menos en primera instancia) pues con la palabra sumar basta.


Posdata: sólo estoy tratando de mantener este hilo dentro de un mínimo aceptable de seriedad.


----------



## Fernando

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Podrías hacernos el favor de decir de que fuente has sacado los conceptos de Sumatorizacionar y de Sumatorizacionalizar que mencionas?





Crisipo de Soli said:


> Posdata: sólo estoy tratando de mantener este hilo dentro de un mínimo aceptable de seriedad.



Creo que te contestaré si te digo que mi mensaje distaba de seguir esta línea.

Mis disculpas por la confusión.


----------



## María Madrid

Hola Crispo.

Como eres nuevo en el foro, quizá no conozcas a Fernando, uno de los foreros más brillantes y generosos, con un fantástico y característico sentido de la ironía que todos valoramos y disfrutamos. 

Es como nuestro Gómez de la Serna del foro y su mensaje era una burla a esos intentos de buscar nuevas palabras para sonar más chic, creando matices inexistentes, una aportación simpática que como tal ha sido entendida por Honeypum, así como por los que no hemos contestado a ese mensaje, pero nos hemos reído igual. 

Ante la estupidez del afán por inventarse nuevos palabros por parte de snobs y pretenciosos en el mundo empresarial, un toque de sarcasmo es más que bienvenido. Saludos,


----------



## yserien

Ultimamente abundan las transformaciones de los sustantivos en verbos, de un ambito particular, arropados por la prensa pasan al uso comun. Tampoco hay que rasgarse las vestiduras, las lenguas son así. Algunas a simple vista hieren la idem (vista) como por ejemplo updatear, señor, señor... y lo que es peor ese nuevo verbo crea otros sustantivo y luego otro verbo, hasta que el planeta tierra se detenga por hastío, que se hastioreze, vaya.(todo esto en clave de humor, eh ? sin enfadarse.


----------



## Fernando

María Madrid said:


> Como eres nuevo en el foro, quizá no conozcas a Fernando



Como Cisipo no tiene obligación de conocerme, mis disculpas de nuevo.

PD: María Madrid, pásame la minuta cuando quieras.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Esto me hace acordar una anécdota: cuando mi padre fue a Puerto Rico, le tocaron la puerta a la mañana, y cuando abrió se encontró con una mujer que le dijo "Buenos días señor, vengo a _vacuar_ la _carpeta_", queriendo decir con eso que iba a pasar la aspiradora por la alfombra (to vacuum the carpet)  Parece ser que por allá es común usar los términos anglófonos así. 

Enfín.


----------



## Coyoacan

Fernando deveras que me hizo reir.  Y María Madrid: iguanas-ranas (diríamos en México para decir: *"igual"* ) Pero el señor Crisipo de Soli... ay Dios... (entre risas) no sé a qué hora de la noche habrá leído el post de Fer.. pero se lo tomó muy a pecho...
En fin. Eso no está tan mal tampoco: cuando menos, sea que nos rasguemos las vestiduras o que no, tenemos de las dos cosas: serios apasionados, y sarcásticos divertidos... Es parte de la "nostra vita" señores que nos dedicamos a la lectura, comprensión, intepretación, vertido a otras lenguas y luego de _re-vertido de vuelta otra vez al revés_ al idioma fuente otra vez! Jaja! Me encantan estos "rollos". Tomemoslo todo con un granín de sal.. ya verán cuan llevadero y agradable es este asunto (¿a poco no, Fernando?).

Para colaborarle un "cachín" a Crisipo (porque de seguro los veteranos ya leyeron y releyeron esto antes 1000 veces); "échale un ojito" a este link, Cris:

Spanglish: Dos ensayos sobre la influencia del inglés en el castellano:
Two essays on the influence of English on Castilian Spanish:

*http://www.elcastellano.org/spanglis.html*

Que vienen directamente de parte de un thread de recursos que creo ha estado compilando Cuchuflete en: *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3550*

Saludos!


----------



## María Madrid

Coyoacan said:


> Y María Madrid iguanas-ranas (diríamos en México)


???????  ¿Debería sentirme ofendida? Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

Iguanas ranas quiere decir simplemente *igual,* es sólo un juego de palabras.


----------



## Cecilio

Me he dado una vuelta por el DRAE y veo que en la 23ª edición, aún inédita, se recoge el término "sumatorio", acabado en "o", que es como se suele denominar en matemáticas y en hojas de cálculo el resultado de una suma, representado por una letra sigma mayúscula. Se entiende que es un término útil, sobre todo en estadística y ciencias afines, y con la propagación de la informática ha trascendido al español más coloquial. Verbos como "sumarizar" o "sumatorizar" parecen extraños y lejos de ser comúnmente aceptados. A mí, de momento, me suenan expresiones como "hacer el sumatorio", dicho de las celdas de una hoja de cálculo, en el sentido de que en una celda concreta existe una fórmula matemática que realiza la operación de sumar determinados valores.


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con Cecilio.


----------



## haldudo

Para mi que es una copia directa del inglés. En ese idioma "to summarize" significa resumir.


----------



## haldudo

haldudo said:


> Para mi que es una copia directa del inglés. En ese idioma "to summarize" significa resumir.


 
Perdón amigos:

Es la primera vez que entro al foro y, por despiste, he respondido algo que ya lo había sido por otros.


----------



## Coyoacan

Estimable María Madrid,

Ruego no se me ofenda por mi expresión (que a falta de mejor puntuación había quedado medio corrida; pero ya está enderezada) y acepte mis disculpas por ello.

Lo que ha dicho la señora J. Joplin es perfectamente lo correcto.

Un cordialísimo saludo.


----------



## María Madrid

Acepto complacida la graciosa explicación de vuecencia. Espero que entiendáis mi alarma al ser comparada con una iguana...  Saludos


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Espero que entiendáis mi alarma al ser comparada con una iguana...



Yo pienso que las iguanas y las ranas pueden ser unos animales bellísimos 

http://www.dollarman.com/puertorico/gifs/green_iguana.jpg
http://www.wsl.ch/forschung/forschungsprojekte/ausbreitungserfolg_laubfrosch/laubfrosch_auf_blatt


----------



## María Madrid

Muy amable Jellby! De iguana he pasado a animal.

Pero aunque la arruga sea bella te aseguro que yo NO tengo ni esos pliegues ni esa papada. Saludos,


----------



## eumenes

Fernando said:


> Ummm. Ya veo que efectivamente no sabes updatear. Lamentable.
> 
> La diferencia entre sumar y sumarizar es muy clara. Pongamos que tienes como sumandos (sumarizantes) 20, 35 y 77. Si los sumas obtienes simplemente 132, pero esa operación es muy incompleta. Para completarla tienes que sumarizarlos. El resultado sigue siendo 132, pero no es lo mismo. El 20, el 35 y el 77 quedan esencial y místicamente destruidos y subsumidos en el 132, mientras que si solamente los sumas, no se produce tal cambio ontológico.



Quién dice que todos entienden que sumarizar significa eso. Será que no existe este significado entre: totalizar, resumir,sintetizar, condensar, presentar un resumen, etc. Si el 20, 35 y 77 ya no son mas necesarios es porque fueron resumidos en 132.


----------



## Fernando

Eumenes, posiblemente tu griego nombre posiblemente te haga ver lógica donde no la hay. Mi comentario era puramente irónico. 

Para que no haya dudas: 

LA PALABRA SUMARIZAR ES INÚTIL PORQUE NO APORTA NADA SOBRE "SUMAR". LAS OPERACIONES DE SUMA Y DE "SUMARIZACIÓN" (DE EXISTIR TAL COSA) NO SE DIFERENCIAN EN NADA. CUALQUIER INTENTO DE VER ALGUNA DIFERENCIA ENTRE ELLAS ES UNA ESTUPIDEZ. "SUMARIZAR" ES UN INTENTO PEDANTE Y SUPERFLUO DE DECIR "SUMAR" DE FORMA QUE PAREZCA MÁS INTELIGENTE PORQUE PARECE QUE SUMAR ES DE PALURDOS.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Muy amable Jellby! De iguana he pasado a animal.



¿No lo somos todos?

Por cierto, para iguana: BETOREYES


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:


> ¿No lo somos todos?



¿Iguanas?


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> ¿Iguanas?



Animales.


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:


> ¿No lo somos todos?
> 
> Por cierto, para iguana: BETOREYES


 
¡Qué bellas son! ¿Cierto?
Pero hiciste mal el _link_. No vaya a ser que se nos enoje ROSANGELUS.


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:


> ¿No lo somos todos?
> 
> Por cierto, para iguana: BETOREYES


 


Fernando said:


> ¿Iguanas?


 


Jellby said:


> Animales.


 


BETOREYES said:


> ¡Qué bellas son! ¿Cierto?
> Pero hiciste mal el _link_. No vaya a ser que se nos enoje ROSANGELUS.


 

Pues a mí no me gustaría encontrarme a una preciosa iguana en mi cama, la verdad.

JELLBY ¡Que has puesto mal el link a Beto" ¡Qué susto!


----------



## Jellby

BETOREYES said:


> ¡Qué bellas son! ¿Cierto?
> Pero hiciste mal el _link_. No vaya a ser que se nos enoje ROSANGELUS.



¡Caray! Os prometo que copié la dirección viendo la ventana correcta, de hecho la de ROSANGELUS no la había visitado... Ya está corregido, creo.


----------



## Coyoacan

Y todo porque yo dije "iguanas-ranas"... chaaale.  Perdonen el pequeño ciclón desatado que hasta a Rosangelus ya salpicó!

A la próxima mejor digo *ditto*  (esperando que este no cause otro broncononón).   

Oigan, entonces, ¿Sumar y Sumarizar serán siempre lo mismo, pero Fernando nos induce al sencillo, simple, transparente e impretencioso uso de SUMAR fuerzas con él?   ¿O cómo quedó la cosa? Porque según yo sumarizar me lo habían uds. explicado en este hilo más arriba como una especie de "integración de elementos" algo así como muchos ingredientes en un ból, del que sale un hermoso nuevo coso llamado PASTEL (o torta, para algunos)???   O de plano ya me fui por la tangente de este hilo?


----------



## María Madrid

Coyoacan said:


> Y todo porque yo dije "iguanas-ranas"... chaaale. Perdonen el pequeño ciclón desatado que hasta a Rosangelus ya salpicó! A la próxima mejor digo *ditto* (esperando que este no cause otro broncononón).


Nada de broncas, sólo un poco de perplejidad. Es una expresión muy curiosa, nunca la había oído. Eso sí, quien me ha llamado animal es Jellby, que se lo guardo. 



Coyoacan said:


> una especie de "integración de elementos" algo así como muchos ingredientes en un ból, del que sale un hermoso nuevo coso


Estupenda definición para suma! Saludos y feliz y largo finde a todos. Saludos,


----------



## Maruja14

Coyoacan said:


> Y todo porque yo dije "iguanas-ranas"... chaaale. Perdonen el pequeño ciclón desatado que hasta a Rosangelus ya salpicó!
> 
> A la próxima mejor digo *ditto* (esperando que este no cause otro broncononón).
> 
> Oigan, entonces, ¿Sumar y Sumarizar serán siempre lo mismo, pero Fernando nos induce al sencillo, simple, transparente e impretencioso uso de SUMAR fuerzas con él? ¿O cómo quedó la cosa? Porque según yo sumarizar me lo habían uds. explicado en este hilo más arriba como una especie de "integración de elementos" algo así como muchos ingredientes en un ból, del que sale un hermoso nuevo coso llamado PASTEL (o torta, para algunos)??? O de plano ya me fui por la tangente de este hilo?


 
Solo SUMAR. Prometo no sumarizar nunca jamás (si es que alguna vez lo he hecho, que no me acuerdo)

Pues ahora nos tendrás que explicar qué es eso de 'ditto'.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Me parece que ha quedado claro que la palabra *sumarizar es* *innecesaria*.Por otro lado creo que tengo que reconocer al menos que Fernando tiene bastante ingenio para aquello de inventar vocablos.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Cecilio

En vista de cómo va este hilo en sus últimas treinta aportaciones, me atrevo a postular un nuevo significado para ese neologismo. *Sumarizar *podría ser también "*hacerle un juicio sumario a alguien*"... Pero prefiero no dar ideas...


----------



## Coyoacan

Cecilio... no pondré más que el link siguiente, porque este es el foro de SOLO ESP, y según tengo entendido la palabra _ditto_ es inglesa... (ups!  he desacrado este santuario al lenguaje de Cervantes!)

*http://www.wordreference.com/definition/ditto*

Saludos!


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Cecilio said:


> Me he dado una vuelta por el DRAE y veo que en la 23ª edición, aún inédita, se recoge el término "sumatorio", acabado en "o", que es como se suele denominar en matemáticas y en hojas de cálculo el resultado de una suma, representado por una letra sigma mayúscula. Se entiende que es un término útil, sobre todo en estadística y ciencias afines, y con la propagación de la informática ha trascendido al español más coloquial. Verbos como "sumarizar" o "sumatorizar" parecen extraños y lejos de ser comúnmente aceptados. A mí, de momento, me suenan expresiones como "hacer el sumatorio", dicho de las celdas de una hoja de cálculo, en el sentido de que en una celda concreta existe una fórmula matemática que realiza la operación de sumar determinados valores.


 

Buenas noches a todos:

Me parece bastante bien que la palabra sumatorio sea agregada al DRAE pues como ya lo he mencionado anteriormente (y hablando con estricta lógica) este vocablo agrega un significado que el término suma no contiene, me explico de manera más amplia: 

La operación de sumatoria(o) (y en consecuencia la palabra sumatoria(o)) existe desde mucho antes que las hojas de cálculo, de hecho existe desde finales del siglo XIX, y es útil en prácticamente todas las ramas del conocimiento matemático(cálculo, álgebras, geometrías, análisis matemático, lógica matemática, probabilidad, matemáticas financieras y actuariales, ecuaciones diferenciales, ecuaciones en diferencias, topología, teoría de la medida, teoría de códigos, teoría de juegos, teoría de algoritmos, etc.) y no sólo en la estadística. La operación de sumatoria(o) se inventó para poder darle solución a ciertos problemas del cálculo y del análisis matemático que hasta ese entonces eran irresolubles de forma tal que se pudiera ir más allá del mero concepto aritmético de suma (de un modo más o menos semejante a como la mecánica relativista de Einstein fue más allá de los meros conceptos de la mecánica clásica de Newton).Así pues *“Cuando los índices de una(un) sumatoria(o) sólo toman un número finito de valores entonces la(el) sumatoria(o) se convierte en una suma aritmética”*. El símbolo de sumatoria(o) (∑) se tomó para denotar la operación del mismo nombre.



Posdata: 
a)He escrito tanto sumatoria como sumatorio pues en la literatura físico-matemática escrita en lengua castellana aparecen de manera abundante ambas palabras, ambos vocablos tienen igual significado y me parece que se pueden usar indistintamente de modo que para fines prácticos son lo mismo.
 
b)Cierto es que la palabra sumatorizar puede llegar a sonar mucho muy extraña para quienes no están inmersos dentro del ámbito de las matemáticas pero creo que (y hablando otra vez con estricta lógica) puede estar justificada pues el sumar de manera aritmética un número infinito de sumandos es imposible.¿O conocen alguna persona que pueda hacer esto último?...


----------



## Jellby

Coyoacan said:


> y según tengo entendido la palabra _ditto_ es inglesa...



La usan los ingleses, pero es italiana y significa "dicho", es decir, que ya está dicho, que es lo mismo.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Eso sí, quien me ha llamado animal es Jellby, que se lo guardo.



*animal*
4. m. Persona que destaca extraordinariamente por su *saber*, *inteligencia*, fuerza o corpulencia. U. t. c. adj


----------



## Maruja14

Crisipo de Soli said:


> b)Cierto es que la palabra sumatorizar puede llegar a sonar mucho muy extraña para quienes no están inmersos dentro del ámbito de las matemáticas pero creo que (y hablando otra vez con estricta lógica) puede estar justificada pues el sumar de manera aritmética un número infinito de sumandos es imposible.¿O conocen alguna persona que pueda hacer esto último?...


 

Pues algo complicadillo si que es.


----------



## Cecilio

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Posdata:
> a)He escrito tanto sumatoria como sumatorio pues en la literatura físico-matemática escrita en lengua castellana aparecen de manera abundante ambas palabras, ambos vocablos tienen igual significado y me parece que se pueden usar indistintamente de modo que para fines prácticos son lo mismo.
> 
> b)Cierto es que la palabra sumatorizar puede llegar a sonar mucho muy extraña para quienes no están inmersos dentro del ámbito de las matemáticas pero creo que (y hablando otra vez con estricta lógica) puede estar justificada pues el sumar de manera aritmética un número infinito de sumandos es imposible.¿O conocen alguna persona que pueda hacer esto último?...



Yo nunca he oído lo de "sumatoria" como sustantivo femenino, pero por mí no hay ningún problema en que haya gente que lo diga. Los que se dedican a hacer diccionarios tienen que estar al tanto de estos usos e incluir las correspondientes entradas o acepciones.

En cuanto al verbo "sumatorizar" pienso más o menos lo mismo que respecto a "sumarizar": en mi modesta opinión no pertenecen ni mucho menos al vocabulario general del español, sino sólo a una jerga técnica determinada. Que finalmente encuentren su espacio en el habla coloquial es algo que dirá el tiempo, pero de momento distan mucho de ello. Por el momento me conformo con una expresión del tipo "hacer el sumatorio", que va que ni pintada.

Si cogiéramos todas las palabras de todas las jergas técnico-científicas y las incluyéramos en el diccionario habría que editar diccionarios de varios volúmenes, con gran perjuicio para bosques y selvas.


----------



## Jellby

Cecilio said:


> Si cogiéramos todas las palabras de todas las jergas técnico-científicas y las incluyéramos en el diccionario habría que editar diccionarios de varios volúmenes, con gran perjuicio para bosques y selvas.



Para eso ya se editan diccionarios específicos para cada una de las jergas científico-técnicas, con mayor perjuicio para bosques y selvas, porque supongo que muchas palabras coinciden


----------



## Coyoacan

Jellby said:


> La usan los ingleses, pero es italiana y significa "dicho", es decir, que ya está dicho, que es lo mismo.



Jellby: GRACIAS!

Maruja, María Madrid, Beto, Fernando... (y el resto, chucu, launazario, janis, etc, etc.. otros muchos foreros chidísimos) caray! Sós TODOS un deléite, es cierto todos ustedes, deveras! No cabe duda que desde el día en que tropecé con este sitio, me he vuelto *adicto*. Leo, leo, leo y no paro de leer! Y no hay día que no aprenda un _*MONTON*_ de cosas! Increíble! Es fascinante tenerlos como "en la punta de los dedos" a un par de clics, siempre ustedes con una actitud súper, de ayudar y cooperar al mejor entendimiento de todos nosotros... perdónenme, por favor, no sé que me ha pasado que de pronto me ha pegado el sentimentalismo y estoy profundamente contento y solo quería expresarselos: _*Sós todos vosotros, súper guay!*_

Un abrazo!


----------



## indigoio

Jellby said:


> La usan los ingleses, pero es italiana y significa "dicho", es decir, que ya está dicho, que es lo mismo.


Esta vez discrepo contigo, Jellby. 

"*Dicho*" en italiano no es _ditto_, sino _detto_ (participio de _dire_).
(Verdad, ¿Cecilio?  )

Sé que en italiano existe _ditta_ (empresa) pero con eso de que está de moda cambiar la 'a' por 'o' para obtener el sustantivo masculino de las palabras (como se ha discutido en este foro hace un *rato*), no sería tan descabellado que ya existiera por ahí ditto (empres*o*)  

Por lo pronto, eso de _sumarizar_, me zumba los oídos. Por cierto, por acá no falta quien dice: _matchar_    

¿Lo han escuchado, estimados hispanohablantes?

Índigo


----------



## Maruja14

¿Matchar? ¿Para decir qué?


----------



## Cecilio

Tienes razón, indigoio, en italiano se diría "detto", pero tras indagar un poco he descubierto que la palabra "ditto" procede del dialecto toscano, no sé si actual o antiguo. De ahí lo tomó prestado el inglés.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Maruja14 said:


> ¿Matchar? ¿Para decir qué?


 
Hacer juego, combina...viene de to match.


----------



## indigoio

Cecilio said:


> Tienes razón, indigoio, en italiano se diría "detto", pero tras indagar un poco he descubierto que la palabra "ditto" procede del dialecto toscano, no sé si actual o antiguo. De ahí lo tomó prestado el inglés.


Gracias, Cecilio  


Janis Joplin said:


> Hacer juego, combina...viene de to match.


Sí, Maruja, como dice Janis, este palabro surge de _to match_... empatar, hacer coincidir. 

Lo he escuchado principalmente entre los asiduos usuarios de Excel. En el mejor de los casos, se queda en "a ver, _chécate_ que estas tablan hagan _match_". Porque cuando lo conjugannn....


----------



## indigoio

Y a la tablita de razones de Janis, yo añadiría otra opción, para cuando se dé el caso:

5. por absorción informático-irracional

que al final de cuentas tiene muuuucho que ver con la cuatro.


----------



## Maruja14

indigoio said:


> Gracias, Cecilio
> 
> "a ver, _chécate_ que estas tablan hagan _match_". Porque cuando lo conjugannn....


 
¡Vaya fraso!

Conste que me dedico al mundillo de la informática, pero esta jerga me da urticaria cuanto menos.

La absorción informático-irracional (que confieso me ha atacado en algunas palabras que uso) no ha llegado tan lejos, gracias a Dios. El día que me encuentre a mí misma diciendo esas frases, os lo comunicaré para que me curéis la estupidez.


----------



## María Madrid

En mi oficina los del departamento financiero dicen matchear (de match) y postear (de post). Se entienden entre sí parecen ser felices. Cuando les traduje un manual y puse "coincidir" y "hacer un asiento" o "registrar" no lo pillaban. Tampoco saben qué es en inglés to match y to post. Lamentable. Saludos,


----------



## Cecilio

Inventarse palabras es muy divertido y lo hace todo el mundo. ¿Por qué no? Todos los días se inventan nuevos términos, muchas veces adaptados de otras lenguas, y con el paso del tiempo algunos de ellos, en realidad muy pocos, llegan a arraigar. Tengo una amiga que cuando me ve delante del ordenador con la pantalla de WR me dice: "¿Qué, ya estás ceciliando?"


----------



## Fernando

Perdona, pero lo correcto es "machear" y no "matchear". 

Ejemplo: "La sumarización de los dos botom lains no machea. Chequea de nuevo los overjeds".

Nos estamos saliendo de madre.


----------



## davidUz

lazarus1907 said:


> No; es un anglicismo. Lo correcto es "*resumir*".
> 
> Existen las palabras "sumario" y "resumen", pero solo existen los verbos "resumir" (acortar) y "*sumariar*" (usado en los tribunales solo).


Ortega y Gasset utiliza este verbo, _sumarizar _(en "introduccion al curso: ?Qué es la técnica?")


----------



## jilar

davidUz said:


> Ortega y Gasset utiliza este verbo, _sumarizar _(en "introduccion al curso: ?Qué es la técnica?")


Sí, pero se trata de Ortega y Gasset, en un determinado contexto filosófico. No creo que fuera un término que usara para hablar con la gente común, a menos que quiera que no lo entiendan o que pensaran que era alguien que hablaba raro.
No me lo imagino comprando en la tienda y diciéndole al tendero:
-Sumarízame todo y te pago.

Así como sumar y resumir cualquier hispanohablante lo entiende, ni tiene que ir a buscarlos a un diccionario, a menos que sea una persona demasiado joven y todavía tenga mucho vocabulario que aprender, el caso de "sumarizar" podemos asegurar sin miedo a equivocarnos que, actualmente, es un uso específico en determinados ambientes o contextos muy concretos, por los motivos que sean, en eso no entraré.

Igual que "sumatorio" que aunque sí aparece en el DRAE bien despejan que es un concepto matemático, así que no está en boca de cualquier persona.
Dicho esto, la palabra sumatorio se la tuvo que encontrar cualquier estudiante en el instituto, al menos en España, cuando dentro de la asignatura de Matemáticas aprendían estadística, por ejemplo. Otra cosa es que no la recuerden. Lo seguro es que es usada en determinado ambiente, no tiene un uso amplio y generalizando en la vida común de las personas en general, la gente de a pie sin entrar en profesiones específicas, y al menos puedes consultarla en el mismísimo DRAE.
Eso no pasa con "sumarizar", así que me imagino a los lectores de Gasset en su día al ver tal palabra. Lo único que podían hacer es suponer su significado, o suponer lo que intentaba reflejar el autor.

No veremos a ningún hispanohablante preguntando por los conceptos sumar o resumir, pero en cambio, observemos lo común que es preguntar por tal neologismo, sumarizar. Eso da pistas de su aceptación y empleo en nuestro idioma.
Quién sabe en el futuro, pero a día de hoy, _sumarizar_, es una palabra rara, usada, mucho o poco, en determinados ambientes muy concretos, es decir, está fuera de ser de uso común por la mayoría de hablantes de español.

Y han pasado 10 años desde la creación de este tema. Otras palabras tomadas de otros idiomas y adaptadas al castellano calan mucho antes en la lengua común.
Ahí tenemos "selfie" que hasta mi madre que no tiene la menor noción de inglés usa y entiende, claro que dice /selfi/ tal como oye a los demás.


----------



## davidUz

jilar said:


> Sí, pero se trata de Ortega y Gasset, en un determinado contexto filosófico. No creo que fuera un término que usara para hablar con la gente común, a menos que quiera que no lo entiendan o que pensaran que era alguien que hablaba raro.
> No me lo imagino comprando en la tienda y diciéndole al tendero:
> -Sumarízame todo y te pago.
> 
> Así como sumar y resumir cualquier hispanohablante lo entiende, ni tiene que ir a buscarlos a un diccionario, a menos que sea una persona demasiado joven y todavía tenga mucho vocabulario que aprender, el caso de "sumarizar" podemos asegurar sin miedo a equivocarnos que, actualmente, es un uso específico en determinados ambientes o contextos muy concretos, por los motivos que sean, en eso no entraré.
> 
> Igual que "sumatorio" que aunque sí aparece en el DRAE bien despejan que es un concepto matemático, así que no está en boca de cualquier persona.
> Dicho esto, la palabra sumatorio se la tuvo que encontrar cualquier estudiante en el instituto, al menos en España, cuando dentro de la asignatura de Matemáticas aprendían estadística, por ejemplo. Otra cosa es que no la recuerden. Lo seguro es que es usada en determinado ambiente, no tiene un uso amplio y generalizando en la vida común de las personas en general, la gente de a pie sin entrar en profesiones específicas, y al menos puedes consultarla en el mismísimo DRAE.
> Eso no pasa con "sumarizar", así que me imagino a los lectores de Gasset en su día al ver tal palabra. Lo único que podían hacer es suponer su significado, o suponer lo que intentaba reflejar el autor.
> 
> No veremos a ningún hispanohablante preguntando por los conceptos sumar o resumir, pero en cambio, observemos lo común que es preguntar por tal neologismo, sumarizar. Eso da pistas de su aceptación y empleo en nuestro idioma.
> Quién sabe en el futuro, pero a día de hoy, _sumarizar_, es una palabra rara, usada, mucho o poco, en determinados ambientes muy concretos, es decir, está fuera de ser de uso común por la mayoría de hablantes de español.
> 
> Y han pasado 10 años desde la creación de este tema. Otras palabras tomadas de otros idiomas y adaptadas al castellano calan mucho antes en la lengua común.
> Ahí tenemos "selfie" que hasta mi madre que no tiene la menor noción de inglés usa y entiende, claro que dice /selfi/ tal como oye a los demás.



Una palabra puede no ser de uso común y seguir vigente en un idioma. El uso común no es lo que valida necesariamente que una palabra sea correcta, y menos mal sino nos encontraríamos con un léxico extremamente reducido. En lo que se refiere a Ortega, él escribió sobre todo para periódicos y conferencias.  No se trata por consiguiente del típico filosofo que utiliza términos extremamente técnicos, aunque es verdad que a veces emplea expresiones o palabras que no se han visto en ningún otro lado, lo que no facilita el trabajo de los traductores (lo que es mi caso) …


----------



## yirgster

_Soló Manolo no se burló y, aunque después no quiso admitir que él también creía que Tarzán era de verdad, los dos comenzamos a desahogar nuestro desencanto en las paredes de los baños: ahí garabateábamos con gis unos dibujos y unas frases que *sumarizaban *nuestra inconformidad y fulminaban a nuestros enemigos._​​-- _La infancia interminable_, Óscar de la Borbolla (México)​
En este cuento, el narrador es en el cuarto grado. Él y Manolo son escuincles. Son amigos. También son pobres. El cuento no da la escena.

[Por favor, discúlpame por mis errores.]


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Me cuesta mucho memorizar y recordar el significado y uso de palabras como _sumar _(en vez de _sumarizar) _y _guardar _(en vez de _salvar_). Pero, bueno, al fin y al cabo, tengo gran tolerancia hacia los anglicismos (pochismos) [....fuera del tema del hilo]


----------



## Rocko!

"sumarizar" es probablemente un americanismo, y si alguien no quiere emplear la palabra, eso se respeta en el continente americano, y se respeta bien y mucho, a cabalidad, sin meter a colación que el español es un lenguaje que si se impuso, ¡se impuso!, con todas las consecuencias que eso implicaba en el momento de imponerlo, como son las variaciones y la falta de control antes de la era digital. Ahora, la era digital sirve para espacir, promover, mostrar y hasta exhibir, y quien no entiende eso, es porque no es de esta época, solamente vive en esta época.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> "sumarizar" es probablemente un americanismo, y si alguien no quiere emplear la palabra, eso se respeta en el continente americano, y se respeta bien y mucho, a cabalidad, sin meter a colación que el español es un lenguaje que si se impuso, ¡se impuso!, con todas las consecuencias que eso implicaba en el momento de imponerlo, como son las variaciones y la falta de control antes de la era digital. Ahora, la era digital sirve para espacir, promover, mostrar y hasta exhibir, y quien no entiende eso, es porque no es de esta época, solamente vive en esta época.


  Bien dicho, Rocko!

[...respuesta a parte eliminada de un mensaje]


----------



## yirgster

#RAEconsultas El verbo «sumarizar» es un calco del inglés «summarize» 'resumir'. Lo indicado es emplear los verbos españoles «resumir», «compendiar», «extractar» o «sintetizar», en función del contexto.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247513347785986048


----------

